# Productive Sydney Estuary Trolling 6th



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

went for a troll this morning with some new lures i have been eyeing off in the tackle shop 4 a little while with the hopes that they are big enough to tempt jew and not to big to scare off good size breams and flatheads.
yesterday i trolled for a couple of legal flatties and had a fish on that im sure was a jew,i just cant see any other species taking drag off a 20lb out fit with reasonable ease.eventually the hooks pulled. i was so upset(and still am)  that i just sat in the kayak and drifted for half a km feeling sorry for myself  
anyway back out again today and suprise,suprise no jew but a nice haul of decent fish...

thumper bream no1.









then a double hook up on big flatties!the biggest aprx65-70cm









thats when outta nowhere i meet a nice bloke on an outback named dominic?(sorry mate bad memory) he was kind enough to take a photo of the biggest flatty
and he was very excited by the capture it was good 2 see someone with great enthasium for their fishing.

action shot of another smaller flatty caught after the double hook up









thumper bream no.2 (these 2 bream in clearish water make me think all this finesse bream fishing is garbage as both rods had a 20lb leader)









i highly reccomend these lures they are surpose to dive to 30ft but i find they crash into the bottom at about 20ft,but still bump along ok in 15ft.
deadly for flathead,i was suprised bream shashed an 80mm chunky lure(longer if u include the bib) and im sure if u troll parallel to enough drop offs that jew is just around the corner! but the reality is flatheads are going to be the main fish taken and maybe the odd jew as a by-catch....i dunno back to live baiting i guess.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

good session Karnage , they are some nice fish , and those lures look great , bad luck about the Jew? , or Kingfish ?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nice one K.. which estuary were you fishing? and are those lures the Killalure brand?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a cracker bream Karnage. Nice work on the flatties too.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> nice one K.. which estuary were you fishing? and are those lures the Killalure brand?


fishing the harbour mate and no they arnt the killalure brand i find they dont get down deep enough there rated at 20ft+ but only hit bottom at 15 for me(due to resistance on the 20lb leader id say) they are "predetek boomerang 80"(ultra deep) they are a very popular cod and yellowbelly diver,they dance over most snags. in a 6 hr session i got snaged once which pulled out without using the lure retriver.
http://www.fishinglures.com.au/index.ht ... lang=en-gb <there is a link to them. good price to ive seen them for $14.50-$16 in tackle shops


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great session mate, the Predatek Boomerangs are a great Lure especially on bass,yellas and cod. I use the 65Ud for bas a fair bit. getting bream on th 80UD is cool, u might get even more with the 65UD.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=1009

The Predatek JindiviK accounts for a fair few jacks up this way too

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=2674

Lee


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

occy said:


> I understand why you aren't willing to divulge the whereabouts of your secret spot. Two last insignificant questions if I may. What tide were you on, and exactly where were you? :lol: GPS co-ordinates will do.


mate i dunno if this will help but here goes..... on the top of the tide most kayak fisherman/bream boats like to fish the sand flats or shallows,i find these areas productive but find the deeper water surrounding these areas holds better quality fish. also buy trolling two lures at once u are covering heaps more water than u would by using plastics and a much better hook up rate with double trebles.15-30ft is the key depth for me. i really belive if you troll for a few hours and dont get nothing decent u are doing something wrong

occy i know u where only havin a laugh but i cant help but ramble on about fishing sometimes sorry!


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

yep no worries i'll get back to ya :wink:


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

great session karnage........keep up the sweet posts


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

karnage i got snaged once which pulled out without using the lure retriver.[/quote said:


> great report 'n pictures karnage, their quality flatties and bream 8) just curious as to what this 'lure retriver' is, dont think ive heard or seen 1 before


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Y-Knot said:


> curious as to what this 'lure retriver' is, dont think ive heard or seen 1 before


i have mine tied to a little hand line. when your snagged you slide it down your line via a clip and when it hits the lure u give it a few tugs untill it grabs.
some times u straighten trebles but that beats losing the lure.
here is a link to 2 diff ones http://www.rehfisch.com.au/lureretreiver.htm i have the one on the top of the page

before using it i first i freespool as soon as im snagged ,then bring my second rod in and then pedal in the opposite direction i was going and this often pulls yor lure off snages.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Cheers for the 'link and explaination, good little contraption that...


----------

